# Finally, Flathead!



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Fished the TCBA Tournament last nite and landed this flathead and a channel, took first place and big fish, Since starting to fish tournaments 3yrs ago this is my FIRST win!


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Way to go! Congrats on the win.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Great Fish!Congrats


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Chuck
It is great to win a tournament.

Too bad that flathead knocked your headlights out of alignment


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

katfish said:


> Chuck
> It is great to win a tournament.
> 
> Too bad that flathead knocked your headlights out of alignment


Haha.Thats just the style these days


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

LOL Robby,

Thats probably from when I dove into the river after the fish, I didnt have a net and my leader broke right at the bank!


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice job man thats a beauty, congrats on your 1st win, thats a always a bonus to have a good night on the river and pocket a little cash.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Dandy fish:B and congrats on the win. Hope it is the first of many now that you broke the ice.


----------

